# Pro Classic Acrylic Versus ScuffX



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a conversation yesterday with the Benjamin Moore Rep that covers my area. I asked him why BM does not promote ScuffX as a trim paint and he said they do, but only the Semigloss because it's "chip proof" as well as the scuff resistance you get from the other sheens. He said they had done a national survey and that 80% of homeowners stated that chipping was their main concern when having cabinets painted. 

Anyone here use the ProClassic acrylic regularly and how does it hold up to things like chipping? I've done several kitchen repaints using ScuffX satin and have not had any call backs. Anyone use Scuffx and have issues with the lower sheens chipping? Just curious.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I hate ProClassic, so I can't help you there. My guess is the "chipping" most homeowners are concerned about stems more from insufficient prep than actually using paint prone to chipping. I've used the lower sheens of ScuffX and haven't had any issues. Even in homes with dogs and little rugrats banging their rugrat toys into it all day. I love ScuffX. Sprays like a dream, but also lays out nicely brushed.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate ProClassic, so I can't help you there. My guess is the "chipping" most homeowners are concerned about stems more from insufficient prep than actually using paint prone to chipping. I've used the lower sheens of ScuffX and haven't had any issues. Even in homes with dogs and little rugrats banging their rugrat toys into it all day. I love ScuffX. Sprays like a dream, but also lays out nicely brushed.


I'm not a fan of Pro Classic either. Thanks for the response. Do you put the ScuffX directly over an alkyd without a primer? What tip do you prefer? Adding anything to the product or just shooting it straight out of the can?


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I use primer (ppg gripper, smart prime, aqualock etc) before using scuff-x. 308 preferably. I also think it lays out a bit nicer with 10% bm extender.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

monarchski said:


> I'm not a fan of Pro Classic either. Thanks for the response. Do you put the ScuffX directly over an alkyd without a primer? What tip do you prefer? Adding anything to the product or just shooting it straight out of the can?


It sprays fine straight from the can with an airless, but if going over oil I would use a bonding primer first.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I can't really directly address the question - have I regularly used ProClassic and it's chip resistance? I've been through a lot of Scuff-X tho. 

But the few times I've used ProClassic as a trim paint for whatever reason, I found it to be really frustrating. The open time is basically too short, and so I always found it really hard to avoid flashing and get it to lay down well. (But I do a lot more brush and roll than spray, so that is relevant). Scuff-X is on the other end of the spectrum. Great open time, flows like butter, pays down great. I'm sure you know this as I know you've used it, so sorry I'm not providing new info including on the chipping comparison.

As for the over alkyd - generally what Kevyn said. But Scuff-X is pretty darned good as far as I can tell. I've skipped primer before in "non-critical" areas - like under hinges or on crown. It's always passed a scratch test even without sanding (though never tried over anything past a semi-gloss). But for something that will see any manner of potential abuse (certainly cabs, but also base and casings and etc.) I figure it would be nuts not to do a bonding primer first. I can also say that one of the more pleasant and effective brushing experiences you can have is to put Scuff-X over Stix. The last time I did that, my GC asked if I had used oil - that's how slick it was. Stix lays down great and provides a great surface for a following bruch & roll.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

monarchski said:


> I'm not a fan of Pro Classic either. Thanks for the response. Do you put the ScuffX directly over an alkyd without a primer? What tip do you prefer? Adding anything to the product or just shooting it straight out of the can?


I've put ScuffX directly over alkyd, but only after a thorough sanding. IMO, it has as tenacious adhesion as most bonding primers. If using airless, 308 for trim and 410 for doors are my preferred tips. I've never added anything to ScuffX, but I have heated it up first on homes that were cold.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Ive used extender with scuff-x, and it lays out with a brush like oil.. The furniture I sprayed out 3-4 years ago with factory black has not chipped at all. For some reason, the entertainment center still has stuff stick to it, if it has rubber feet... even light stuff... IDK whats up with that, but the coffee table and speakers have zero issues, even with very heavy stuff. Way better than pro classic, IMO.

I primed with stix. I dont quite trust it to stick to oil or clears without primer.


----------



## ssewall (7 mo ago)

I don't think I'd put Proclassic acrylic on cabinets. It shouldn't really chip but it doesn't handle repeated hand burnishing and scrubbing very well over a period of time. Decent product for other applications though.


----------

